# FurFright News (March '07)



## BelicBear (Mar 14, 2007)

FurFright
Halloween-Themed Furry Convention
October 19-21, 2007
www.furfright.org

5 Years, 500+ attendees, and still howling!

Weâ€™re already hard at work stitching together the next FurFright monster! Last year we completely sold out our hotel, welcomed 515 attendees from all over the world, and had the most entertaining, successful FurFright ever! This year weâ€™re moving into a bigger hotel, expanding our programming, and making everything better . . . because why in Godâ€™s name would you want to make it worse?

In this issue:
1) FurFrightâ€™s Got A New Hotel! (video clip)
2) The 2006 Photo Scrapbook Is Done! (photos)
3) Check Out Our New Website (www.furfright.org)
4) Dealer Registration Opens April 1st
5) Ursa Major Awards (Rock The Furry Vote!)

------------------------------------------------------------------------
1) FurFrightâ€™s Got A New Hotel!

Hear ye, hear ye! FurFright has a new haunted home! Goodbye airport, hello furry haven of wonderment! Bigger, better, bolder, brassier, more beautifuller, and perfect for off-road furry shenanigans!

But Bear, you may or may not inquire, why are we moving?

Well Iâ€™m glad I pretended you asked! The Bradley Sheraton was a wonderful facility and we canâ€™t thank them enough for helping FurFright grow into the con it is today, but this past year we outgrew them, plain and simple. We had 500+ attendees and sold out the entire hotel, so it was time to find a new crypt for the FurFright monster to jiggle. The Connecticut Grand is phenomenal! Itâ€™s more forest than hotel! Itâ€™s like it was MADE for FurFright! Hereâ€™s some of our favorite features:

-- FREE parking (550 secure, lighted parking spots)
-- Big, beautiful guest rooms for $99/night!
-- Bigger Dealerâ€™s Dungeon
-- Better layout for con events
-- Indoor pool & hot tub
-- Central location, with easy access from all directions and major highways (and a quick highway trip from the airport). The hotel is about 500 feet from the exit, so you just jump off and youâ€™re there!
-- Bigger fursuit lounge and green room
-- More room for Fursuit Parades and photo ops

And best of all . . . Aw Hell, donâ€™t take my work for it! Click on the video below and see for yourselves!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elp4kDSW7FA

To see photos of the new hotel, and get more info, visit:

http://www.ctgrandhotel.com/
------------------------------------------------------------------------
2) The 2006 Photo Scrapbook Is Done!

Our photo scrapbook is up and running for the exits! Want to see disturbing images that will haunt your dreams and future therapy sessions? CLICK HERE: http://www.furfright.org/scrapbooks/2006/ff2006.htm
------------------------------------------------------------------------
3) Check Out Our New Website!

Our 5 year anniversary and new hotel call for a new website! So our Webmaster, Gavin, has created a new, super-creepy website with his own oily little hands! Check it out at www.furfright.org

Weâ€™re constantly adding up-to-date info, so stay tuned!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
4) Dealer Registration Opens April 1st

If youâ€™re interested in selling your artwork and wares at this yearâ€™s FurFright, visit our website (www.furfright.org) starting April 1st and register! FurFright has sold out its Dealerâ€™s Dungeon every year since it began, so donâ€™t wait!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
5) Ursa Major Awards (Rock The Furry Vote!)

The Ursa Major Awards has invited FurFright and other major anthropomorphic conventions to be a part of their board of directors in hopes of increasing participation throughout the fandom. The Ursa Major Award is presented annually for excellence in the furry arts and is intended as the anthropomorphic (furry) fandom's equivalent of the scifi/fantasy fandomâ€™s Hugo Award Â®, the mystery fandom's Anthony Award, the horror fandom's Bram Stoker Award, etc.

This is your chance to select the best works in the fandom, so visit the link below and VOTE!

http://www.ursamajorawards.org/Voting-form-2006.htm

Donâ€™t see your favorite works? Visit www.ursamajorawards.org and send them your nominations for 2007!
------------------------------------------------------------------------

For more info tune in to the FurFright Live Journal Community (username: FurFright) and watch the website (www.furfright.org)!

FurFright
Halloween-Themed Furry Convention
October 19-21, 2007
www.furfright.org

Holy crap! We got fur!


----------



## Cray (Mar 14, 2007)

The new hotel looks great!  I can't wait to see it in person


----------



## BelicBear (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks, Cray!  Wait until you see it in person.  The pics and video don't do it justice.

Can't wait to see you!



			
				Cray said:
			
		

> The new hotel looks great!Â Â I can't wait to see it in person


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 16, 2007)

Belic, yo... I'll make you a deal. =) You get an artist, and you can come up with a "FurFright" edition FA banner for October. Get some additional advertising on the single largest furry site on the planet. =) All you gotta do is make sure Fender is in there and, bam, there ya go.

FurFright is the single BEST con I've ever gone to (next to MFF!), so you've got my support.


----------



## BelicBear (Mar 16, 2007)

Ya gots yer fine self a deal, brrrrotha!  We'll come up with something super-psycho, with Fender preaching the FA/FF gospel!  

Thank you SO much for the kind words, help, and support.  It means a lot to us.  We're working our asses off to make this year's con a lot better for you guys, because too good is never good enough. *grins*  

Fur Affinity is the fandom's Mecca for expression, and my favorite furry site.  Hell, it's the ONLY place I post my work!  You guys rock, and you have our support too!

As I said, if you guys need any help promoting just let us know!  

Belic Bear

PS. This year at FF we're definitely meeting up for drinks!  




			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Belic, yo... I'll make you a deal. =) You get an artist, and you can come up with a "FurFright" edition FA banner for October. Get some additional advertising on the single largest furry site on the planet. =) All you gotta do is make sure Fender is in there and, bam, there ya go.
> 
> FurFright is the single BEST con I've ever gone to (next to MFF!), so you've got my support.


----------



## blade (Apr 1, 2007)

Loved my first time there, and methinks I wanna try going again.


----------



## BelicBear (Apr 1, 2007)

Heya, Blade!  

We're psyched you enjoyed your first FurFright, and we'd love to have you back again this year!  If you have any questions, or need help in any way, just drop us a line.  We're happy to help!

Cheers! 

Belic Bear    



			
				blade said:
			
		

> Loved my first time there, and methinks I wanna try going again.


----------



## RailRide (Apr 1, 2007)

Haven't been to FF yet, but it seems that it comes far enough past the summer con season to be do-able.

Just one thing with the "getting to it" part. I travel through the Waterbury area on an occasional basis (to the Railroad Museum of New England up in Thomaston), and that makes the current hotel location somewhat accessible.

After much poring over CT Transit maps and comparing them with Google aerial photos of the area surrounding the hotel, I've come to the conclusion that CT Transit's "J4" line from New Haven comes closest to the hotel's location (there's apparently a park-and-ride facility nearby), nearer than any buses originating from downtown Waterbury, and more frequent than Metro-North service into Waterbury. But does the bus stop anywhere near the hotel? This would be useful info for potential attendees along the Northeast Corridor, as it would make the trip a matter of a commuter train or two (or Amtrak), and one local bus.

---PCJ


----------



## BelicBear (Apr 2, 2007)

We really hope you can make it!  All bias aside, I think it's a really fun con and we always have a great time.  But hey, come on down and judge for yourself! *smiles*  

Thanks for researching and posting the travel info.  And yes, the inner-city bus stops right in front of the hotel. *smiles*      

All our travel info is posted here: http://www.furfright.org/hotel.htm#travel

If you have any questions or need help, just drop us a line!

Belic Bear



			
				RailRide said:
			
		

> Haven't been to FF yet, but it seems that it comes far enough past the summer con season to be do-able.
> 
> Just one thing with the "getting to it" part. I travel through the Waterbury area on an occasional basis (to the Railroad Museum of New England up in Thomaston), and that makes the current hotel location somewhat accessible.
> 
> ...


----------

